# 75G African tank



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

After selling off my fh's i moved back to african cichlids. This set up is still in the works but thus far this is how its looking. I know that i need to take the gravel out and add sand but right now i cant aford it. I have shells and holy rock to help raise the ph as well as a ph buffer.

pics:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking African Cichlids. 


Thanks for posting pics

Jason


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man i hope to keep adding more and more.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Your fish have great colours =D! 
What exactly is in the tank?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Your not using FX5? You might want too, your bioload will increase, ehiem will be okay as long as you have enough sponge. 

Also, get some antic bulbs! With africans that really pops the color. Are you using T8? I think an antic white goes for like 20 bucks. If you have two bulbs do one blue one white. If only one, go white. 

Fish look great though! If you want the tank to look more african, find some granite, and if you want to do multi levels, grab some slate. 

If you get more of the same Mbu cichlids, you'll be pumpin out fry in no time!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

dang nice fishes! what is the red one called?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey its an xp3 filter and i have led lights. the red one is a dragons blood peacock, or strawbarry peacock.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, thats what was confusing me. In the full tank shot the light was coming down in a beam, a tube does not do that 

Led will work too. If you choose more cool colored rocks, itl refract the light and pop the fish. That strawberry peacock will look amazing. 
Xp3 will work fine odv. But those chunks in the water arn't ideal. They would bug me  If that was right after feeding then No big deal, but if not might want to change media.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn those frontosas are monsters!! beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful shots. Can you list all the species?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

in the tank right now i have:

2- Burundi Frontosa ( male is 12 inches, female is 11)(for sale if wanted)
1- Electric Yellow (not sure the sex and like 3 inches)
1- Electric Blue Johanni (not sure the sex 3 inches)
1- Strawberry Peacock (male i think and 5 inches)
3- Livingstonii (unsure of the sexes and all 5 inches)


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

More Pics:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

nice shots!!! you must have a real good camera to catch all them shots!! my guys move around so quickly!


----------

